# Video Probleme bei C&C Tiberian Sun



## Folterknecht (2. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab mir neulich oben gennantes Spiel runter geladen (kostenlos) und das läuft auch so weit. Allerdings laufen die Ingame-Videos (briefings) viel zu schnell ab und folglich ist der Sound dann auch nur noch ein einziges rauschen (äußert unangenehm - spiele mit Headset)

Das Problem besteht bei mir mit XP SPIII, directx 9 hab ich noch mal rauf gemacht. 

Jemand ne Idee was man da machen kann?


Was nicht so wichtig ist: 

Wenn ich schon einige Einheiten zusammen habe und dann ein Gebäude baue, fängt die ganze Geschichte an ziemlich stark zu ruckeln bzw. verlangsamt sich. Wenn ich nicht baue ist es völlig wurst wie viel Units ich habe.

Mein System:

Q9550 @ momentan 3,4 GHz
8 GB RAM
GTX 260
XP SPIII


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## longtom (2. März 2010)

Hatte damals ein ähnliches Problem ,bei mir hat das XP Codec Pack Abhilfe geschaffen .
(XP Codec Pack - Download - CHIP Online)


----------



## Folterknecht (2. März 2010)

Hi!

Hat leider nicht funktioniert.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## longtom (2. März 2010)

Hast du da alle Patches drauf ?
War damals doch die Sache mit dem Verformbaren Gelände (löcher im Boden bei Beschuß) da ging das ganze dann mächtig in die Knie .


----------



## Folterknecht (2. März 2010)

Wenn das Spiel geladen ist seht unten 2.03 oder so. Das ist soweit ich weiß die "aktuelle" Version. EA hat das so in der Form gleich auf der Downloadseite angeboten.

Das mit dem verformbaren Boden ist das normal oder ein Bug? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich ungefähr vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal C&C gespielt habe und und damals nur 2-3 Missionen.


----------



## longtom (2. März 2010)

Nö kein Bug ,war ne groß angekündigte neuerung damals (und total überflüßig) .
Also wenn es nicht an den Codec oder den Patches gelegen hat ,dann fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein .


----------

